# Is possible a premature fatigue by striker spring GLOCK 26??



## ivan (Sep 29, 2008)

My question is: is the possibility of fatigue the striker spring GLOCK 26 if I carry it with a round chambered always (5 or 6 days in the week)?

Is posibility a fatigue premature the striker spring?

Is recomended change the striker spring at 3 or 4 years?

More thanks!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I assume your question is regarding the fatigue to a striker spring by being continually loaded (cocked), and therefore compressed.

In answer? NO.

Springs fatigue through many many cycles, not under compression. Like a mag spring, leaving the mag loaded does not fatigue the spring. Repeatedly loading and unloading the mag, by shooting, or by hand, will fatigue the spring.

But in a carry gun that is not shot hundreds of rounds per week, I think every few years is fine. Not sure what the lifecyle of a striker spring is, but one guy (www.pistol-training.com) has shot a S&W M&P striker-fired gun now some 60,000+ rounds, and I don't think he's changed the spring... Maybe once? The slide broke at about 62,000 rounds, and the stopped the test...

Don't worry about it.

Jeff


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Not sure I get the gest of your question. I will say this though...spare parts are a good peace of mind. Never heard of striker spring failure actually. I'd be more worried about the trigger spring giving out. All of my Glocks get stored with the trigger back.......just like they come brand new in the box from the factory. I recommend topgunsupply for Glock spare parts. If you just want one spare striker spring, just drop me a PM, and I'll send you one.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It is highly unlikely to be a problem with most striker-fired guns, and even LESS likely to be a problem with a Glock. The striker spring in a Glock is not fully cocked until your trigger finger compresses the trigger rearward, just before the gun fires, so it is never fully compressed while at rest, cocked or not.

Carry your Glock with confidence! :smt023


----------

